# Dem Purps Mang!



## AluminumMonster (Sep 9, 2014)

Melvanetics Buckeye Purple

From Firestax Seed Shop 

View attachment SAM_1030.jpg


View attachment SAM_1032.jpg


View attachment SAM_1033.jpg


View attachment SAM_1035.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 9, 2014)

More.... 

View attachment SAM_1045.jpg


View attachment SAM_1047.jpg


View attachment SAM_1048.jpg


View attachment SAM_1049.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 9, 2014)

Even more hehehehe... 

View attachment SAM_1052.jpg


View attachment SAM_1054.jpg


View attachment SAM_1055.jpg


View attachment SAM_1056.jpg


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2014)

That Dank sure is purty....  
Nice job AM.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 9, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> That Dank sure is purty....
> Nice job AM.



Thank you Hammy!  These are some of the prettiest plants I have ever seen tbh.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 9, 2014)

That color is just awesome, great grow.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 9, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> That color is just awesome, great grow.



Thank you very much lyfespan!


----------



## MR1 (Sep 9, 2014)

I will be starting some of those beans soon , how is the high and taste ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice, very nice... Mel's rocking the genetics and your rocking the grow. Yay to both of you.


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh dam, just saw firestax genetics too?


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pretty purple ladies. Great growin`, congrats.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2014)

MR1 said:


> I will be starting some of those beans soon , how is the high and taste ?


Start these ASAP man. I haven't tasted these yet....I will let ya know in a couple weeks here.


Rosebud said:


> Nice, very nice... Mel's rocking the genetics and your rocking the grow. Yay to both of you.


Thank you very much Rose!


lyfespan said:


> Oh dam, just saw firestax genetics too?


Firestax is the only place to get Melvanetics Seeds.


yooper420 said:


> Pretty purple ladies. Great growin`, congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 10, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Start these ASAP man. I haven't tasted these yet....I will let ya know in a couple weeks here.
> 
> Thank you very much Rose!
> 
> ...



Well I'll  be grabbing some beans of this, I love that color and density. It's structure looks a lot like one of the black domina phenos, empty branches with fat ole grenade buds. I hope they have regs so I can get a male to breed, I have some other colored strains as well to work in.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 10, 2014)

good job bro....  looks killer


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Well I'll  be grabbing some beans of this, I love that color and density. It's structure looks a lot like one of the black domina phenos, empty branches with fat ole grenade buds. I hope they have regs so I can get a male to breed, I have some other colored strains as well to work in.


DO IT!!!!!


JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> good job bro....  looks killer


Thanks Ant!


----------



## kaotik (Sep 10, 2014)

nice plant
good job AM
hats off to mel too. 

that's gotta be one of the prettiest purple, purple plant i've seen..  looks some funky pinky/redy/purple  *i'm sure there's a fancy name for the color, but i'm a guy, so i don't know it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2014)

is that normal for this strain? a work of art either way. i have never seen pink weed. a strong candidate for bud of the month.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 10, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> is that normal for this strain? a work of art either way. i have never seen pink weed. a strong candidate for bud of the month.


It's normal for this strain lol. There aren't many strains that produce so many purple phenos from what I have seen. I popped 4 seeds originally, had 1 male, and 3 purple females.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2014)

my kid just walked by and looked at the screen and asked what that was? i told him weed and he just looked dumbfounded...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 11, 2014)

Man, I really want to run something like that sometime. I'd hope it's as good / potent as it looks! 

Nice job sir! :aok:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 11, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> my kid just walked by and looked at the screen and asked what that was? I told him weed and he just looked dumbfounded...



lmao!!!!  :48:


----------



## giggy (Sep 21, 2014)

beautiful plants, love the purple.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 28, 2014)

*BeP Macros* 

View attachment SAM_1451.jpg


View attachment SAM_1455.jpg


View attachment SAM_1452.jpg


View attachment SAM_1456.JPG


View attachment SAM_1454.jpg


View attachment SAM_1457.jpg


View attachment SAM_1459.jpg


View attachment SAM_1460.JPG


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 28, 2014)

A Flying Purple People Eater ? Oops, Telling my age, cause ya gotta be old to remember that song. Anyway, ya got some beautiful purple buds to enjoy. Congrats, congrats, congrats.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm 33 years old and I remember that song lol. 
Thanks for stopping in and the kind words!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 28, 2014)

Just beautiful. I would like a hit now, thank you.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Rose! Here :48:


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 28, 2014)

AM,
33 yrs. old and you remember that song ? Must`ve been the second or third go around. I`ll be 67 in 3 weeks and I recall hearing it back in grade school. Anyway, it`s one of those tunes that you never forget. Peace.

PS,
Here, have a hit of White Widow.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice shots AM, great looking buds there.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 28, 2014)

very nice am....i'm drooling lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2014)

crayola should have a box of crayons called aluminum monsters garden... great job, am.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 29, 2014)

yooper420 said:


> AM,
> 33 yrs. old and you remember that song ? Must`ve been the second or third go around. I`ll be 67 in 3 weeks and I recall hearing it back in grade school. Anyway, it`s one of those tunes that you never forget. Peace.
> 
> PS,
> Here, have a hit of White Widow.


I think I remember it from a movie with Fred Savage and some monsters under the bed...????  I don't know, my memory isn't what it used to be lol.

:48:


MR1 said:


> Nice shots AM, great looking buds there.


Thank you MR1


powerplanter said:


> very nice am....i'm drooling lol


Becareful don't get any on the keyboard hahaha.
 Thanks bro!


oldfogey8 said:


> crayola should have a box of crayons called aluminum monsters garden... great job, am.


Thanks oldfogey! I still think Crayola has me beet lol. They have a *ton* of colors hahaha.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 29, 2014)

Some flower room shots from today...

You can see the purple even under the HPS. 

View attachment SAM_1479.jpg


View attachment SAM_1480.jpg


View attachment SAM_1481.jpg


View attachment SAM_1487.jpg


----------



## ziggyross (Nov 6, 2014)

WoW just WoW


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 7, 2014)

ziggyross said:


> WoW just WoW



I really enjoy hearing err reading that lol.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 7, 2014)

I just found out these will be restocked at FireStax.com on Thanksgiving Day.

:woohoo:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 7, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> I just found out these will be restocked at FireStax.com on Thanksgiving Day.
> 
> :woohoo:



shhhhh don't tell everyone lol jk


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 7, 2014)

i guess i will be doing some shopping on thanksgiving day after all...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 7, 2014)

There are only 25 packs of these coming in, just a fyi.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 7, 2014)

mmm i wonder what time they will be posted up mmmmm lol


----------



## MR1 (Nov 10, 2014)

AM, your pics look good on Mevanatics ad at Firestax website.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

lowrydergrower775 said:


> mmm i wonder what time they will be posted up mmmmm lol


As soon as I know, you folks will know


MR1 said:


> AM, your pics look good on Mevanatics ad at Firestax website.



Awww you noticed! Thank you very much MR1!


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 17, 2015)

WOW ! this is really amazing. Fantastic pictures


----------

